# kauniita unia, oman kullan kuvia



## Sindri

finnish, could anyone translate this for me?

finlandés, alguien me puediera traducirlo por favor?

saludos

Sindri


----------



## Ilmo

Sindri said:
			
		

> finnish, could anyone translate this for me?
> 
> finlandés, alguien me puediera traducirlo por favor?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Sindri


 
Saludos, Sindri
Aquí la traducción:

Sueños hermosos,
imágenes del cariño propio

En vez de hermoso se puede usar bello, lindo, bonito precioso, primoroso etc
En vez de cariño se puede usar querido/querida.
Se trata de una frase antigua que se escribió en la "libreta de recuerdos" que las chicas solían tener, o se presentó a su amigo/amiga al despedirse por la noche. Las palabras "unia" y "kuvia" pretenden formar una rima, aunque bastante mala.
Espero que te sirve.


----------



## Sindri

PERFECTO

muchas gracias


----------



## TristanJ040

Hello everyone,

I also looking for the translation of this Finnish sentence (kauniita unia, oman kullan kuvia), but either in English or Dutch, since I don't speak Spanish.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## mimimenee

Hello,

I'm sure Ilmo would do this better than me, but here we go...  
It's a good night wish before going to bed:

Beautiful dreams, 
Images of your loved one


----------



## TristanJ040

Thanks a lot  !


----------

